# Fire Dept. Paramedic Rescue Units



## jchow2156 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am doing some research on Fire Dept. Based Paramedic Rescue Units, similar to what LA County uses. What type of vehicles do your dept. use, and what kind of equipment is carried. 

Does anyone know what type of equip. LA County carries on there trucks?

Thanks for your responses


----------



## orange20medic (Apr 10, 2011)

Well mine isn't a paramedic based unit and I am not sure what LA county uses. My FD runs EMT-I based units that just get to the scene and initiate patient care until county based ambulances can get there. We use our light rescue unit. Pretty much an f150 front and a small box on the back with only outside access. We carry 2 first in bags (one has the basic stuff that we use regularly and the other has extra equipment plus the other stuff we never use but are required to have by state.), Cspine kit, splint kit, oxygen, AED, airway kits, peds kit, plus other rescue equipment used on MVC's and firefighter rehab.


----------



## jchow2156 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would assume that LA County carries similar items


----------



## mikeward (Apr 10, 2011)

*LA County paramedic squad inventory*

Look what I found Googling:

Los Angeles County "paramedic Squad" inventory

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

A 2006 inventory check off sheet - Form 255

http://fireservice411.com/Library/A...inimum Apparatus InventoryParamedic Squad.pdf


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

What are you doing this research for?


----------



## jchow2156 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanksfor the info. I had googled and searched the web and couldn't find anything. We are looking at going to a vehicle similar to la county.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then why not just freaking call LA County and ask them what they use?


----------

